# is this tank saveable?



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Can this be saved???


----------



## Bluetangclan (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like dry rock to me. Any idea what was in it before?
I would say yes, it looks very saveable. What happened to the other plan?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Agreed. You have some nice basics there. It will take about $200 to get this thing turned into a beautiful display.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Agreed. You have some nice basics there. It will take about $200 to get this thing turned into a beautiful display.


This is the tank that I found that looked awesome in the Craigslist add and so I asked for some more pics and they lady had already drained the tank and left all this in there. Is it worth the 200.00 and what will I need to do to get it going say this weekend? Thanks Pasfur!


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Bluetangclan said:


> Looks like dry rock to me. Any idea what was in it before?
> I would say yes, it looks very saveable. What happened to the other plan?


It was set up and looked very nice. It had a whole bunch of different color coral and stuff and they lady drained the tank and let all this dry out. The other plan was to setup a 24g Nano from scratch and now I am thinking I may just want to go that route. I am not sure!


----------



## Bluetangclan (Jan 23, 2010)

In no way is that stuff worth 200 bucks. Go with your own from scratch. Wow she let it all die out? Thats horrible.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Bluetangclan said:


> In no way is that stuff worth 200 bucks. Go with your own from scratch. Wow she let it all die out? Thats horrible.


Yea I am going to start from scratch...This will make it much better. Thanks for the reply and as soon as I get the tank I will post a message. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think $200 is an ok value. A nice light fixture, cool looking stand and tank. The rock will seed again, so it is usable. But you will need an ADDITIONAL $200 to get this where it needs to be, and for $400 total you might find a better deal.


----------

